# 09 750i smoking??? Plz help



## Tonymarucio (May 7, 2011)

Ok so my bike started to smoke out of no where smelt like coolant so I changed the head gaskets and the smoke stoped. So 2 days later went and changed the belt started her up and ran fine till she was warm then bam smoke again this time not as much smoke but it did smell like oil plz help I have no idea what the hell is going on. Note cylinder walls are absolutly mint and the bike runs as good as new other then the smoking any ideas would be greatly appreciated thanks.
Tony


----------



## Tonymarucio (May 7, 2011)

Bike only has 1000 kms 97 hours.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

You know, my arctic cat would smell like coolant and have white smoke coming out from near the engine almost every time I cranked it this winter.. I was worried sick first time it happened, It would do it for about 10 seconds then vanish never smelled it again until the bike was completely cold then it would do it again when I started the engine. Now that it's warm here in NC it hasn't done it once, it also never consumed any coolant, the radiator is completely full. 

Only thing I can figure is it was a tiny leak pooling somewhere on the engine and cooking off when the engine was started. Is your smoke coming from out of the exhaust pipe? If not it probably isn't a head gasket or other gasket failure if it's coming from the engine area you might have had a coolant leak, and now possibly an oil leak.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

What color is the smoke? Water is white smoke, oil will have a blue tint.


----------



## Tonymarucio (May 7, 2011)

Yea it's a blue tint to it and it only smokes when it warms up when you first start it no smoke what so ever no power loss at all.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Possibly a worn valve seal? Perhaps a little oil is leaking down into the cylinder being burned off at startup? Adjusting your valves might help this, if it's the rings or cylinder typically you'll get smoke all the time.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Sounds like it could be worn valve stem guides. Pondtunes situation sounds like a blown head gasket.


----------



## Tonymarucio (May 7, 2011)

So if the guides are worn it will only smoke once the machine warms up???


----------



## Tonymarucio (May 7, 2011)

The smoke comes out of the muffler pondtunes .


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Tonymarucio said:


> So if the guides are worn it will only smoke once the machine warms up???



Hmmm.... No I would assume that it would smoke only on start up with worn valve guides due to oil seeping into the cylinder while it was parked. Smoking while warm would make me lean towards ring blowby, I could be completely off here.


As for my situation I assumed a head gasket too but it's since stopped doing it now that its warm outside, my smoke wasn't coming out of the tail pipe.


----------



## Tonymarucio (May 7, 2011)

Well will a compression test tell me rings??? I'm going to do one when I'm off work. And thanks guys for all the help so far


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yes a compression test will tell you if it's the rings or not. When you pump it full of air, pull your dipstick out and put your thumb over the hole, if there is air coming out of the crankcase then you have a ring problem (it will buid up pressure), air coming out the exhaust or carbs, it's a valve problem. Hope this helps.


----------



## Madbrute (Dec 19, 2010)

A pluged crankcase vent tube will cause that also.


----------



## Tonymarucio (May 7, 2011)

Ok guys thanks it's not the crank case tube I feel it blowing think it's rings Ill have to do a comp test tomorrow cuz I have to make an attachment for my tester I will let you know guys.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

OK... so you had* no* blue smoke on your first time around._ *white*_ smoke only. this would lead me to believe you mis installed something when the bike went back together.the tubes where the oil meets the cams have rubber seals and could have not made it all the way, the gasket could be wrong or up side down. Piston would catch on the edge.(happened to me) the rings may have been bumped where the gaps are all on the same side. Not major but your gonna have to pull the heads again. I would also suggest a light coat of copper coat for your next set of new gaskets. be sure it does not come back. check each pipe to see which has oil in it and work your way back from there...


----------



## Tonymarucio (May 7, 2011)

k i did use copper coat on them i will do just that dude after my comp test thanks roboquad


----------



## Tonymarucio (May 7, 2011)

So I did a comp test today and it's 50 psi rear and 55 front that's within the speck so any ideas guys???


----------



## Tonymarucio (May 7, 2011)

F' it lol it's comming apart tomorrow


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

You will prob be pizzeded to find something so easy went wrong, also check for a split ring. Sounds like the front to me. Let us know...pics .....


----------



## Tonymarucio (May 7, 2011)

Ok dude thanks alot she's comming apart once I'm off work I will keep you guys posted and I'll post up pics of what I find thanks again


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Hey Tony, nice to see ya here at MIMB. I'd like to know what the **** is happenin with it also...I'm out of ideas..Where are the mods?? nmkawierider or phreebsd could probably give more help. Good luck pal n let us know


----------



## Tonymarucio (May 7, 2011)

[email protected] other then that all stock bro if my valves are not adjusted right can it smoke when it warms up???


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Sounds more like a ring problem to me. Either stuck or broken. Or a scare in a cylinder.


----------



## Tonymarucio (May 7, 2011)

So I have a few scares in my cylinder not to bad though so how "deep" is too deep on scaring


----------



## Tonymarucio (May 7, 2011)




----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I see some pretty bad scares in the third pic. Remember the rings do not seal those. They are trenches to either site of the rings that fill with oil on every stroke....but..by themselves, they shouldn't make enough to hardly see..but definite oil loss.

How do the valve stems and heads look?

She's already been bored .0021 over?


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

My rancher started smoking a while back and the cylinder / piston didn't look any worse than that. If you take it to a machine shop they can check the cylinder for being out of round. Mine was just a little out of spec, egg shaped.


----------



## Tonymarucio (May 7, 2011)

I work at a machine shop cnc Programer I measured it it's perfect you think that much oil can pass the valve seal?? Kawierider this machine is totaly stock . Mabey my oil rings are gone I have no idea. And the scratches on the wall you can hardly feel them


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Tonymarucio said:


> I work at a machine shop cnc Programer I measured it it's perfect you think that much oil can pass the valve seal?? Kawierider this machine is totaly stock . Mabey my oil rings are gone I have no idea. And the scratches on the wall you can hardly feel them


Interesting number on the top of that piston. Anyway, yes, I have seen valve seals and guides so bad that a steady stream of oil can run down them. Not on a Kawie yet...but there is always the first time. Pull the valves and see I guess is the only way.


----------



## Tonymarucio (May 7, 2011)

Ok guys thanks so much for all the help k jug is out for honing and the rings and valve seals are orderd so I'll get everything on wedsday hopefully I'll hope to have her back together weds or thurs. Again thank you very much I will keep ya all posted


----------



## Tonymarucio (May 7, 2011)

K guys thanks for all the help she's alive!! And running perfect I'm a happy boy lol o and I got the graphics on here's what she looks like.


----------



## djmjt (Jun 19, 2010)

SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rockn:


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

The graphics are pretty cool, good to see that all is good and back together.


----------



## Tonymarucio (May 7, 2011)

Yea mee too thanks guys so all I did was put new rings, honed, new valve seals just on the front cylinder and alls good


----------

